# My small workshop



## mr.nfla (14 Jan 2007)

My Workshop in Padova...

http://www.mrinfla.it/img/legno/lab2

Sorry, I kant speak english very well.

Federico


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Jan 2007)

Very nice, Frederico, and a nice collection of tools.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Fecn (14 Jan 2007)

Very very nice - I like your wall-of-tools. You have a mighty fine collection of hand tools in there... but like me.. nowhere to sit 

I'll have to get some of those magnetic tools holders for myself. 

Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## mr.nfla (14 Jan 2007)

This is a old workshop photo.
I've a Starrett Tool, and Gerstner Machinist's Tool Chest, Veritas shouder and block, ecc..... I've a 80/85 Chisel but not space... :roll: 
My Dealer is Dick gmbh, Fine Tols, Axminster, Lee Valley and ebay...
Tomorrow post the new photo...

Thank you.

Federico


----------



## ByronBlack (14 Jan 2007)

Mr Infla - really like your workshop ('labl') I really like the cleanliness and organisation - very smart


----------



## mr.nfla (14 Jan 2007)

Than's.
My sharpening cart...

http://www.mrinfla.it/img/legno/carrello.jpg

and my restorer product:

http://www.mrinfla.it/img/legno/barattoli1.jpg

http://www.mrinfla.it/img/legno/barattoli2.jpg

http://www.mrinfla.it/img/legno/portabottiglie.jpg

http://www.mrinfla.it/img/legno/aniline.jpg

mr.infla


----------



## Slim (14 Jan 2007)

Nope.. I'm sorry... You are far too organised!

I can't look at anymore, it makes me want to cry.


----------



## Shivers (14 Jan 2007)

Ah excellent organization there---a joy to behold,

very rarely whilst working for others(in thier shops)are you allowed to get organized,which doesn't make any sense,it can be very frustrating with a 30"x 48" work bench & a pair of saw horse,nice to see a woodworker with his priorities right.

regards.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Jan 2007)

Federico,
Thanks for posting. As others have said, it looks incredibly well organised!


----------



## woodbloke (14 Jan 2007)

Federico - well organised looking shop - Rob


----------



## Alf (14 Jan 2007)

Magnifico, Federico! So organised. :shock: I see you have the same love of chisels that makes me have trouble storing them too.  Who is the manufacturer of the chisels with the red handles?

Oh, and welcome to the forum.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## DomValente (14 Jan 2007)

Bravo Federico.


----------



## mr.nfla (14 Jan 2007)

Alf":2wvtv1rs said:


> Magnifico, Federico! So organised. :shock: I see you have the same love of chisels that makes me have trouble storing them too.  Who is the manufacturer of the chisels with the red handles?
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



two cherries, Kirschen, plastic handle... 

mr.infla


----------



## Alf (14 Jan 2007)

Really? Just goes to show how easy it is to make assumptions. I always think of Kirschen with wooden handles. They remind me a lot of the A E Berg I have.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mr.nfla (14 Jan 2007)

example: 
Kirschen 20 mm plastic handle $ 30
Kirschen 20 mm wood Handle $ 20

Hirsch 20 mm plastic handle 30
Hirsch 20 mm wood handle 20
Hirsch 20 mm no handle 10

Plastich handle a most expensive cost...

mr.infla


----------



## stewart (14 Jan 2007)

Really nice workshop, Frederico - an inspiration to me to be more organised!
Ciao
Stewart


----------



## dedee (15 Jan 2007)

Frederico,
You call that a small workshop - perhaps because it is so tidy and well organised that it does not appear so small to me.

regards

Andy


----------



## RinkyDinky (20 Jan 2007)

What a well laid out workshop, i would be afraid to work in it in case i messed it up!

Must get round to clearing mine up, there are some great ideas for wall mounting tools that you have. now to look for magnetic tool racks.


----------



## Evergreen (20 Jan 2007)

Federico

Wow! My family say that I'm too tidy but your workshop puts mine to shame. Well done.

Regards.


----------



## Inspector (21 Jan 2007)

Frederico

You have a nice shop to work in that is far more organized than mine.

Do you think you have enough squares? I count at least a dozen. :wink: 

The sharpening cart is a great idea but I couldn't tell what the top is made from in the picture. Would you mind elaborating?

Thanks.


----------



## mailee (21 Jan 2007)

No Federico, that's not a workshop it is a surgery! Very nice indeed. Everything in it's place and a place for everything. I wish mine was half as tidy and organised as that one.


----------



## mrbingley (21 Jan 2007)

Where's the sawdust & shavings ?
Do you actually use the workshop ?

Chris :wink:


----------



## GEPPETTO (22 Jan 2007)

Hi Federico,
you have an awesome workshop :shock: .. very very tidy.. it's very pleasant to work in it, isn't it??
How say mrbingley.. where're the shavings??  .. inside mine, which isn't a proper workshop, I have to jump from a free space on the floor to another for going to turn on the lamp  .. I'm very untidy.. 
We're waiting for WIP project.  

Ciao e buon lavoro

Cheers, Gabriele


----------

